# watching the Christmas cookies bake



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the photos! What a coincidence, I was filing Charlie's photos on my computer just minutes ago and found this one saved first time you posted. Please take it as a sign from your baby.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg how cute are those 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your pictures, they're great.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

That is too adorable!


----------

